# New Orbea Oiz Carbon (Spy pics)



## Brib (Jan 7, 2004)

uuuuaaauuuuu


----------



## hollerbachMTB (Jul 17, 2005)

that is too sexy to ride... no, seriously. those butted chain stays look shady as hell. 

i know its gotta be flexy for a soft-tail but... just plain scary. i'd only trust titanium to flex for that purpose. like a moots or klein.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you have a ruler on your desk? Hold it haging more than half way off, and bend it up and down, now try ot bend it side to side (laterally). It doesn't look that flimsy to me, the upper link & seat stays will do a lot to limit torsional deflection. Of course, no one will know untill someone rides it and sees for themselves. I'd also not discount carbon as a spring/felx joint material. Composites like that make good springs. Corvette's have had fiberglass leaf springs for decades, and carbon is only stronger. Heck, now there's even a Tiawanese company making carbon fiber coil springs! (saw a photo in a euro bike mag)

BM


----------



## Brib (Jan 7, 2004)

1.800 grams including a RP23


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I hope it has canti studs...BWAHAHAHA!!! Sorry, I'll go away now.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Cannondale's Scalpel used the same principle several years ago, and Orbea has been producing the aluminum oiz (which uses the same carbon stays) since late 2004.

So apparently it works just fine.

JMH



hollerbachMTB said:


> that is too sexy to ride... no, seriously. those butted chain stays look shady as hell.
> 
> i know its gotta be flexy for a soft-tail but... just plain scary. i'd only trust titanium to flex for that purpose. like a moots or klein.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

that bike looks pretty sweet, but proven or not, those stays look questionable. If somebody wants to send one to me to test ride it, feel free. Ill gladly post my opinion after the ride.


----------



## hollerbachMTB (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah, i didnt think klein did Ti. BUT i saw one in the shop i work at yesterday, it was a softtail with carbon graphics on the down tube and seat stays.


alright, so carbon is a good idea. BUT just look at them!! they just look flimsy!

OBJECTION. the scalpel uses ballistics-grade nylon as it's rear triangle, AND it isnt as flat like that frame. its the same stuff in glock handguns.

so i lose on all accounts, but that frame is sooooo hot


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

*So far so good !!*

I rode / raced my Oiz all season and so far it one of the best handling bike bikes I have ever had. Sold of my hardtail because this bike climbs like one great overall bike . I made a few changes one I switched out the manitou type "S" w/ lock out to the spv model and even at 195 lbs I have the spv setting at the minimum of 50 psi the carbon chain stays are preloaded a bit kinda like the scapel however this frame is a horst link with the pivot on the chain stay not on the seat stay. Alos I used a Reba team set at 100mm then to 115mm at the end of the season and it really likes that just latly I have even done a few 3' foot plus drops and it still really doesn't feel like it's bottoming out. The flay stays are simmilar to the ibis design of year gone by . Overall I highly recommed it now I have to by a carbon one !


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mr. Scary said:


> Why?, carbon has far higher fatigue life and tensile strength than Ti,


Yes and no. A higher fatigue life means nothing if you exceed the fatigue limit, and the fatigue limit is lower due to how stiff carbon fiber structures are. You're basically counting on the resin "flexing", but you get into fairly murky territory quickly. A lot of new composite aircraft (like cirrus) do not have their airframes certified for very many hours (as compared to all-metal cessnas and others). They basically have not been able to tell exactly what is going to happen in the future adaquately, due to sunlight degradation and other long term effects. 99% of the time, carbon fiber is used for it's amazing strength and stiffness, it will be strong, but it will flex little. That's usually why it's used. I'd be suspicious of it as a "pivot" material.

BTW, we had some cannondale scalpel carcasses at our shop. You'll never guess where they broke.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

That's totally hawt. I'd ride it.


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

Brib said:


> 1.800 grams including a RP23


My 06 Scadium / carbon model weighs 2157grams . Thats a nice savings ~ 350 grams/ .78 lbs now I have a excuss to build a new bike this would bring my bike down to 21.25 lbs add in a few new xtr pieces and my 21 lbs goal looks bright !
Regarding the thin stays were it flexes it has just the opposite effect with the laterial strenght the rear end never feels like it moving around I rode a rocky mt element and during hard fast braking the rear end was all over the place this bike has been great at everything it has been asked to do ! And as I posted earlier it has been off several 3 foot plus drop to level ground and on problem! Maybe time will tell to see if it starts to seperate at the bottom bracket?


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh thats totally sweet. Trevor really wants one! Thats too cool indeed!


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

*About Oiz carbon...*

Hello from Greece!

This is my first post in this forum,glad to be with you!

Sports is a big part of my life,since 20+ years.I use to swim,kayak,run....
Since one year in the world of mtb...not a very fast rider,i'm a hobbyist,but devoted to what i do...use to ride a Fuel EX 9.
I don't do extreme things like jumps etc,more like a road rider,but in forests,mountains,a lot of climbing,and i was thinking of something with less travel,light with a ht feeling...
I know that it's not a new model-and not a new thread-but i'm stick (but not shure) with this Orbea ....

I wanted to ask your opinion on this model,as i know Orbea is kind of popular in the States although a little expensive in EU...
My main question is about this UFO flex system of Oiz....Specificly,how it handles the abuse of a Marathon ride?Is it fragile?I mean the shock caused by the stones against the frame etc...If i buy this i plan to keep it,so if is very "sensitive" i have to think it twice....

I would like to hear from Oiz users if it is possible...

Thanks in advance.

Please excuse my poor English,i did my best...


----------



## dewthedru (Nov 8, 2004)

your english is tons better than our greek! =)


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

dewthedru said:


> your english is tons better than our greek! =)


And in many cases, better than the english of many North Americans :arf: .


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys,i observate my sentences again and again,it reminds me of school....


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Why is that hardtail pretending to be a full suspension bike?


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

CupOfJava said:


> Why is that hardtail pretending to be a full suspension bike?


Couldn't be opposite?

I mean,an fs,but stiffer,faster,with less loss,like a hardtail but without the "punishment"....i had a dillema between Oiz and Alma (from Orbea),i choose the fs.Sometimes there are very long and very hard descents,i don't risk it....maybe i'm old!!!


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

how much rear susp does this bike offer?

i went from a firm short travel FS back to a HT with larger volume tires at low pressure... could not really tell the difference. (except for the HT being faster 90% of the time.)


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

It has 3.5 in the back and I am pretty sure the same in the front. You do not have to much to worry about with the flex arm worse case scenario is you can buy a couple of lizard skin chain stay protectors which are made specificly for the OIZ or Scalple. Cannondale uses a similar rear chain stay minus it is thinner through out instead os a 4 inch section being flat. 

I don't own a OIZ, I have an Occam Carbon and will tell you that the workmanship on the frame is top notch.


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

kevbikemad said:


> how much rear susp does this bike offer?
> 
> i went from a firm short travel FS back to a HT with larger volume tires at low pressure... could not really tell the difference. (except for the HT being faster 90% of the time.)


85mm,enough to take the edge (they say)...

You put me to think,you did an interesting "switch",thanks...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

very ugly frame, and orbea has one of the worse carbon frames of all manufacturers, fragile, low stiffness, ugly and heavy. passs!


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

have the OIZ, love it.

it's an XC bike. if you want a marathon bike, get something different. If you want a bike that you can crash with rocks, get an aluminum bike.

that said, my frame has held up to a 24-hour race and some hard XC riding, so who knows.

the Occam is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. and definitely a better marathon bike IMO.


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

Guys,thanks for your answers and for your time...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

zooford said:


> have the OIZ, love it.
> 
> it's an XC bike. if you want a marathon bike, get something different. If you want a bike that you can crash with rocks, get an aluminum bike.
> 
> ...


Yes,Occam seems a good frame.Thanks for the reply.
But i think it is not the proper for what i need now (my current one is a Fuel EX 9,i could keep it,it's a good bike,good climber,not too much AM,capable in multiple terrains.I could upgrade)...

...i will try to explain.....
I want to climb fast and much.Sometimes we go in the mountains for many miles (50 or more).I see it let's say,more like a training thing...Relatively slow descender...occasionally some road kilometers.I don't race.

Friends of mine are proposing 29er ΗΤ as an alternative......:skep:


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Zaratustra said:


> ...i will try to explain.....
> I want to climb fast and much.Sometimes we go in the mountains for many miles (50 or more).I see it let's say,more like a training thing...Relatively slow descender...occasionally some road kilometers.I don't race.
> 
> Friends of mine are proposing 29er ΗΤ as an alternative......:skep:


do you stand and mash or sit and spin?

I have a Turner Flux that is really awesome for really long rides but it climbs surprisingly well also. It's not a stand-and-mash kind of bike, though.

If you stand and mash, look into a Racer X or similar.


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

dinoadventures said:


> do you stand and mash or sit and spin?
> 
> I have a Turner Flux that is really awesome for really long rides but it climbs surprisingly well also. It's not a stand-and-mash kind of bike, though.
> 
> If you stand and mash, look into a Racer X or similar.


I use both positions even with my current one.

I like the Titus,i'll look for the Turner.Thanks for the info.

For the present i'm stick with this Oiz,almost in love (i'm kidding,no attachment!!!)
But i want to think it a little more.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

The OIZ is hot, but its more of a C'dale Scalpel/Yeti AS-Rc kinda bike. It's very XC oriented.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I think it looks pretty cool, and the weight is very good.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

The Occam carbon is a great climbing bike, If you put the rear shock on pro pedal and put the front for at 100mm travel or lock it out it climbs great. I have a Talas on the front so when I want to have more travel front and back i turn off the pro pedal and put the front travel to 140mm. Not to mention the bike looks bad ass.


----------



## zooford (Dec 20, 2006)

climbing..in both seated and out-of-the-saddle positions?

sweetness. get the OIZ, you won't be disappointed. the rp23 on propedal is a beautiful thing, and you can figure out for yourself which setting suits you best.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Ya the OIZ is super sexy and it will climb great, as someone stated it is similar to a Cannondale scalple only like a bazillion times more sexy.


----------



## JFalcetti07 (Jan 22, 2009)

That is the sexiest frame I have ever laid eyes upon.

How much..... ten grand?


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

the whole bike is around 7-8k Canadian for full XTR. The part that does not show well on those pictures is the built in mud guard on the down tube. the bottom of the tube has a concave shape and reaches the peak it is almost like a wing under it. I hope this picture does it justice. The Ocamm and the OIZ have the same down tube design.


----------



## Zaratustra (Jan 17, 2009)

The Beater said:


> the whole bike is around 7-8k Canadian for full XTR. The part that does not show well on those pictures is the built in mud guard on the down tube. the bottom of the tube has a concave shape and reaches the peak it is almost like a wing under it. I hope this picture does it justice. The Ocamm and the OIZ have the same down tube design.


Nice photo.
It's beautiful.Smart cable routing.First time i see the Occam so close.Impressed...A spacecraft...

Very very expensive (in Greece you have to add two or three more thousands-in the American price-to buy it,about 5500 euros if i'm not wrong :eekster: )....

Yes,both Occam,Oiz,were designed very much like the Alma Race ΗΤ....

I wish you many & safe miles!!!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Ya I have to say that the most impressive part of Orbea bikes is the attention to detail. My father rides a Orbea road bike which is super nice also tons of attention to detail and very well designed.


----------

